

Windows 8 'Metro' Start Screen is Unavoidable - mrschwabe
http://www.pcworld.com/article/260467/windows_8_metro_start_screen_is_unavoidable.html

======
s_henry_paulson
"no way" is a bit misleading.

It is possible, albeit not user friendly.

It was the first result on Google: <http://www.techspot.com/guides/551-bypass-
metro/>

